# Can i convert to reef from FOWLR?



## Ben92 (Mar 25, 2012)

After visiting Maui two weeks ago, spending most of my time snorkeling, and also visiting the Maui Ocean Center(amazing aquarium) i am pretty sure i want a reef tank. I currently have a 40gal Fowlr tank thanks 7 months old with a Condylactis anemone and a small cluster of some sort of mushroom coral. The mushrooms came on a piece of live rock about a month ago and they have multiplied from 7 to 11, so i figure there doing good. My nitrates are around 10ppm, calcium is around the 440 range, Ph is at 8.3. I have a rapids pro sump/filter with protein skimmer, Fluval 104, and a Koralia Nano 425 (around 1400gph total), two 96w power compact coralife 50/50 lamps 10,000k/Actinic and plenty of live rock. I have 8 fish 3 Damsels, Coral beauty, Fire fish, Lime green wrasse, and 2 Engineer Gobies, but i plan on donating the 3 Damsels i started with back to the LFS. Do you think i can support soft corals once i give the damsels back?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Support corals, sure. Jo problem there. Uou may ha e issues with the coral beauty and the wrasse, they are both none reef safe, and may pick at your sofites. They also may not. Your water parameters are very good, uou should not have any issues there.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Support corals, sure. Jo problem there. Uou may ha e issues with the coral beauty and the wrasse, they are both none reef safe, and may pick at your sofites. They also may not. Your water parameters are very good, uou should not have any issues there.


+1 I have a Question why do you have a canister and a sump? I myself have never had a problem with a coral beauty and I've had a few. Those 2 gobies maybe a problem down the road.


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

It sounds to me like you could support soft corals in your tank. 

I started a 120 gallon mixed reef tank about a year ago using blue damsels to start the tank with the intention of giving them away once everything stabilized. I liked their color and activity so I kept them. Unfortunately, I did loose one (I believe killed by the others when they paired up) and have not witnessed any impact on my soft corals because of their presence. 

I've had the damsels spawn three times in my tank, once at the base of a colt coral that started as a volunteer on a piece of live rock, which has added to my enjoyment of the mixed reef. I have learned that, while I love the corals, I am a fish first guy, but wouldn't seriously consider anything other than a mixed reef at this point.

Good luck.


----------



## jburt1979 (Mar 4, 2012)

I echo Klinemw - I have 2 yellow tail damsels who were the starters two years ago.. A little over a month ago I changed out half the water and substrate and switched from a FOWLR to a Reef... Not a single problem from the Damsels. IN fact they just spawned yesterday on a Coral skeleton. I think you're ok as is.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jburt1979 said:


> I echo Klinemw - I have 2 yellow tail damsels who were the starters two years ago.. A little over a month ago I changed out half the water and substrate and switched from a FOWLR to a Reef... Not a single problem from the Damsels. IN fact they just spawned yesterday on a Coral skeleton. I think you're ok as is.



All i'm saying: Watch your corals if you plan on keeping none reef safe fish.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Coral Beaty Agelfish Dwarf Angels

Lime Green Wrasse, Bannana Wrasse - Thalassoma lutescens


----------

